# Awsome bows



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

do you have a bow that u think is so cool that u have to share!
may as wel now tel what kind wat color and y u think itz AWSOME!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine is on the thread I made named "I got a new Bow!"


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kobalt*

Here is my kobalt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

All of the PSE X-Force bows.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

HoytBoyJr said:


> Here is my kobalt


lol, your sig is MASSIVE.
Should probly take those 2 last lines out or make it all much smaller font :darkbeer:


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

i like it how it is


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Technically your sig is only supposed to be 5 regular sized lines so you don't take up a lot of space.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HoytBoyJr said:


> i like it how it is


It's a matter of space for the forum operators. Commom courtesy.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to agree. You can keep all of that on there, just please make it all a smaller size. If you want to accent the Hoyt part, bold it, don't expand it.

Thank you.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

HoytBoyJr said:


> i like it how it is


Thats unfortunate, its against AT rules - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=301738


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

mine


----------

